# مشكلة توقف لاب توب مع الأنتر نت



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم وزميلكم فى هذا الصرح العظيم م. أحمد جليدان .... مهندس مدنى من مصر 

لثقتى الكبيره بالملتقى أعرض عليكم مشكلتى مع الكمبيوتر لعلى أجد ضالتى عندكم 
قد يكون الموضوع بغيرالمكان الصحيح 
فأرجو ان تدلونى على الصواب وجزاكم الله خيرا

الحمد لله اشتريت كمبيوتر محمول Hp
نوع الكمبيوتر : HP TouchSmart tm2 
صورة الجهاز 




مواصفات الجهاز 





المهم
نسخة الويندز الأورجينال الت كانت مثبته على الجهاز 
windows 7 home premium 64 bit مع Recovery مثبت على الجهاز على بارتشن منفرد
وبدون أسطوانه ويندوز أصليه 

البرامج التى أستخدمها كانت أتوكاد وساب وبرامج تحليليه وتصميميه إنشائيه وكلها أو اغلبها ذات 
Operating System 32- bit
ولم أجد برامج 64-bit
ورغم إنى كنت مستخسر النسخه الأصليه إلا إنى سحبت Recovery على اسطوانات dvdوقمت بتثبيت نسخة 
win 7 ultimate 32-bit
ورغم أنى عانيت فى تثبيت التعريفات إلا إنى والحمد لله قمت بتثبيت كل التعريفات فيما عدا 
مايخص أستخدام الكاميرا وبصمة الأصابع 
ثم قمت بتثبيت برنامج يجعل الكاميرا تعمل لاخذ صور دون الدخول على الشات 
ومازالت بصمة الأصابع لا تعمل
وايضا فقدت برنامج ترفيه كان يحول سطح المكتب إلى سطح مكتب فكاهى كريكاتيرى به بعض الألعاب المسليه والبيانو والريكورد ولم أستطع الحصول عليه 

المشكله 

اريد تعريف وعمل بصمة الأصابع 
*
المشكله الأهم *
عند نزع كابل النت من مخرجه والكمبوتر يعمل سواء متصل بصفحات النت أو غير متصل يهنج الجهاز ولا استطيع عمل شىء عليه إلا اغلاق الجهاز من زر التشغيل وهذا يحدث خطأ بالطبع فى أنهاء البيانات خاصتى وخاصة نظام التشغيل 
يحدث ذلك أيضا عندما يتم إيقاف ذر تشغيل جهاز الروتر 
علما أن لدى جهاز مكتب لا يحدث له ذلك
وايضا غيرت كابلات التوصيل وقم ببدل الكابلات بين الجهازين وايا جهازى يحدث له وقف وتهنيج عند نزع الكابل من المخرج أو إغلاق الروتر 

اعلم تماما أنه ليس هناك علاقه بين الأمرين ولكن ارجو عندكم النصح 
قد أطلت عليكم 
ولكنى فضلت شرح الموضوع مفسرا لأنى اريد النصح السريع فاعمالى متوقفه

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------

